
German hospital hacked, patient taken to another city dies - simjue
https://apnews.com/cf8f8eee1adcec69bcc864f2c4308c94
======
raxxorrax
The best defense is actually a good backup system. Modern ones can make
snapshots every 10 min or something like that. Allowing blackmail to happen is
probably a bad decision as it supports the industry, which has a revenue of
multiple million $.

Still surprised that dysfunctional networks prevented such an important
operation though. Careful network segmenting could probably have prevented
this, but it takes considerable IT resources that probably were not available.

That they killed the network of the hospital for a week is unacceptable and
they say it will take a long time to restore it properly. I expect more
investment in IT resources.

I couldn't find any mention about "add-on" software in German articles, maybe
it is a translation error?

